# the black sickle of death



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

how many of you guys have had the pleasure of tying into a permit? last year I had 2 takes (merkins). the first ended with a broken flyline (wrapped around the foot trying to clear), and the second rubbed me off on some coral, the fish was absolutely unstoppable! . I have alternating nightmares about both of these episodes and loose sleep to this day. Im heading down south in march for redemption but until then I might start a support group for those who also have post traumatic permit disorder. 


anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've only dabbled in permit. No expert and the only ones I've caught were on spinning or bait casting gear. 

Did your actual flyline break before your tippet?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I've only dabbled in permit. No expert and the only ones I've caught were on spinning or bait casting gear.
> 
> Did your actual flatline break before your tippet?


yes, I was running 25lb flouro bite, when the fish took off the line doubled around the butt and onto the foot of the reel and was frayed off . rio tropical 10ii specifically.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Still crazy. What was your actual tippet though?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd love to say I have had that fun but no I have not do U think they out pull a Jack Crevalle?

Saw a fb post out of PC the other day where one was taken off the PC pier not large but bigger than any Pomps I've seen around here. I'd love to get one on the fly, hope U gett'um next trip so U can go back to normal sleep pattern .

Did U have a tapered leader on :shifty:?


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

I was running 60-40-30 20/25flouro.

wtb: Its similar to a jack...but faster...much faster in my mind. I probably embellish it a bit due to the whole prestige of the situation. but a badass bull-dawg of a fish nonetheless. 

The 2 I hooked into where probably 12-16ibs


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, imagine 30 plus!!! A post from another site I follow a guy landed a 30 & a 40 :notworthy:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I would be happy to catch a few jacks and Pomps myself....Sure wished I could add to the discussion but alas I have never seen anything but pics of permit. ...However you do make a good case for not using such heavy tippets.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

ditz said:


> I would be happy to catch a few jacks and Pomps myself....Sure wished I could add to the discussion but alas I have never seen anything but pics of permit. ...However you do make a good case for not using such heavy tippets.


 
true...but there are many more factors that contribute to tippet breakage than plain pressure. abrasion being the worst. fortunately this is rarely a problem with permit unless (like me) the flat is covered in live coral...which is razor sharp, I have the scars to prove. but that justifies using a heavier tippet...although it didn't help in my second case. The ability to turn a fish from structure is equally important, something that can not be done with say....10lb flouro. it would be useful to know that I was on foot without the ability to chase the fish.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

No argument here that there are lots of other things to consider in leader breakage. Many things that can cut the line as well as just plain ole shock can have a bearing. Of course abrasion is another concern. Abrasion usually happens at the tippet which is why we use a shock tippet on some fish. If cutting is a concern then wire is needed to make it fail safe. (kind of). As in the case of most sharks the whole leader and part of the line can be abraded. We can only go so far with leader protection and still be fly fishing as such. Much of this is why there is separate records kept for fly fishing vrs. other types of fishing. A skilled angler can apply a lot of pressure on a fish with 6# tippet. As you stated, the concern becomes mostly cutting and abrasion.:thumbup:


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

Permit are pretty feisty. And then there's steelhead.


----------

